# What am i smoking?



## littlebitomatt (Sep 10, 2013)

*Just wanted to know if anyone could tell me what im smoking?
it breaks apart really easy and smells a little like cheese :/*
View attachment 2812001View attachment 2812002View attachment 2812003


----------



## Walter9999 (Sep 10, 2013)

Weed, pot, ganja ???


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like.... Bud.
Yepp, definitely bud.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2013)

It's almost impossible to tell ya what your smoking by seeing a pic. Two people could grow the same strain in different gardens and still may be hard to tell if its the same stuff.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 10, 2013)

The Devils Lettuce!


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Sep 10, 2013)

Its definitely a small piece of dog shit On the serious side it could be anything but it looks pretty good.


----------



## Greensome (Sep 12, 2013)

What you have is a bit of a substance known as marijuana colloquially, and more appropriately; cannabis.


















Just joking man. Yeah what the others said, really no way to tell for sure. Just enjoy


----------



## brotes grandes (Sep 12, 2013)

I like guessing games.....um....marijuana.!!.

Unless you went to weed school you will never tell what street shit ya buy...


----------



## melman36 (Sep 24, 2013)

It could very well be the cheese strain.! cuz the cheese strain I smoked broke up easily and it had a slight cheese smell to it . it looks very similar to the cheese.


----------



## where da weed (Sep 26, 2013)

littlebitomatt said:


> *Just wanted to know if anyone could tell me what im smoking?
> it breaks apart really easy and smells a little like cheese :/*
> View attachment 2812001View attachment 2812002View attachment 2812003


ill tell you exactly what your smoking.

some kind of weed thats been cured well, if its breaking up nicely. its also some kind of cheese strain. cheese is one of the most cross bred and pheno hunted strains. cheese first became famous from Exodus (UK) cheese. a pheno of skunk#1. it was clone only years ago and nobody knows if that particular clone exists anymore. however, plenty of cheese like strains exist nowadays and they can all trace their roots back to skunk #1.

examples of cheese strains include#

Cheese Fondue (CheesexChocolope, DNA genetics)
Blue Cheese (CheesexBlueberry, Big Buddha Seeds)
Exodus Cheese (apparently from the original uk clone, sold by greenhouse, so we will leave it there)


and theres plenty others.














/sarcasm.


----------



## chewberto (Sep 27, 2013)

Lol.... That is all I'm going to say! I had bud break up easy once, must be cheese!


----------

